# Milk bug may cause Crohnï¿½s disease



## NotherNic (Jul 3, 2002)

Read this article, I found it very intersting. A group of scientists did a study and found the MAP bug from milk in 92% of patients with IBS. NINETY-TWO PERCENT!! Maybe this will lead to a cure for IBS!! God I hope so, I hope it helps in SOME way!!! http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3076972/


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

They found the bug in 92% of the patients with _Crohn's_


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Just so you are aware, there is a certain amount of controversy about this and there are 2 separate research camps. One research camp is looking at paratuberculosis and the other at an autoimmune cause for IBD.Jeff


----------

